# East/West Harbor



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Looking to fish east or west harbor this Saturday for anything that bites. Any advice, never fished the area before?


----------



## ovrecheck (Nov 10, 2018)

kevyallen said:


> Looking to fish east or west harbor this Saturday for anything that bites. Any advice, never fished the area before?


not sure if it is open


----------



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

ovrecheck said:


> not sure if it is open


why wouldn't it be open? I'm fishing from boat as well


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

kevyallen said:


> Looking to fish east or west harbor this Saturday for anything that bites. Any advice, never fished the area before?


It was said that they were closed, might want to dig into it. There is lots of launch sites that are open though.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

If all ramps are closed and the state park is closed but someone accessed from a private marina is it legal to be on the water?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

KTkiff said:


> If all ramps are closed and the state park is closed but someone accessed from a private marina is it legal to be on the water?


Pays ya money, take ya chances.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I wouldn't worry one bit about getting on West Harbor and fishing it. Use the little ramp off 53 past shell. Not sure what the other guy is talking about. I'd flip the docks with plastics or run a bobber and get some minnows. Good luck


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

There was a pretty good bite going on in west harbor recently for panfish on minnows below a bobber. This weather the last few days seem to have thrown them off though.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Why would East Harbor not be open? State has not closed State Parks.


----------



## ovrecheck (Nov 10, 2018)

DBV said:


> Why would East Harbor not be open? State has not closed State Parks.


Some are closed and some have no camping or restrooms


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

ovrecheck said:


> Some are closed and some have no camping or restrooms


Make sense for camping and restrooms. But you can still drive and walk and fish. Don’t know of any State Park where that is banned yet - right?

Assume we were talking fishing, since this is a fishing forum...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

DBV said:


> Make sense for camping and restrooms. But you can still drive and walk and fish. Don’t know of any State Park where that is banned yet - right?
> 
> Assume we were talking fishing, since this is a fishing forum...


They actually have closed down all of the Hocking Hills SP trails from a message I saw from ODNR. Big list of trails..... Old Mans Cave, Ash Cave, Cedar Falls, Conkles Hollow, Whispering Cave, etc. Pretty much all of the trail systems down there. It kind of makes sense since those trails get sooooo busy when the warm weather comes.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

After chasing eye’s I stopped in one of those harbors Friday. We found the highest temp around 50 degrees. We fished for about 15 minutes in one small area near the entrance and picked up one small lm. Fished the docks in our marina yesterday for a bit... not even a bump.
Soon, very soon...


----------



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> After chasing eye’s I stopped in one of those harbors Friday. We found the highest temp around 50 degrees. We fished for about 15 minutes in one small area near the entrance and picked up one small lm. Fished the docks in our marina yesterday for a bit... not even a bump.
> Soon, very soon...


I didn't have much luck either. What temperature do you look for the water in the harbors to get too for good bass/panfish action?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, Keeping in mind I am primarily an eye fisherman...
I think bass begin to move into the shallows in earnest in the low 50’s. I’m sure there are bass guys on here that would probably say it’s earlier but as far as my limited experience goes it’s the 50’s.
Panfish are in there all winter I think. Just need to find a good spot with the right presentation. 

I saw many boats working the breakwalls entering the marina as always. My wife caught one 12” or so on the N.W. corner as you enter the marina on a TRD, 1/10th oz.

I’m guessing by next weekend they should be a little more cooperative. 

Keep in mind though, once they start to spawn taking them off the nest even briefly can allow other fish to snack on the eggs.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I have docked my boat in West Harbor for many years. I'm mainly a walleye and perch fisherman out in the lake, but I talk to many of the guys fishing in the harbor. I would say the best crappie fishing in West Harbor has been in early to md May.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

Fishinaddict said:


> I wouldn't worry one bit about getting on West Harbor and fishing it. Use the little ramp off 53 past shell. Not sure what the other guy is talking about. I'd flip the docks with plastics or run a bobber and get some minnows. Good luck


I've been by there a million times and didn't know of a ramp. Is it back a little lane off the road?


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

FishyMcFisherson said:


> I've been by there a million times and didn't know of a ramp. Is it back a little lane off the road?


Nevermind....I was thinking of somewhere else


----------

